
Google employees organize to fight cyber bullying at work - ytNumbers
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-alphabet-google-diversity-exclusive/exclusive-google-employees-organize-to-fight-cyber-bullying-at-work-idUSKBN1H61QR
======
meri_dian
Whose terrible idea was it to create a place where employees could congregate
and even have an option of engaging in political discussion?

You don't talk politics at work. I thought that was standard operating
practice.

